
VC Guru Fred Wilson Hints the Blockchain Could Create the Next Google - elmar
http://www.the-blockchain.com/2015/10/27/vc-guru-fred-wilson-predicts-the-blockchain-could-create-the-next-google/
======
xmly
Blockchain is powerful, just no killer app so far

